# I Has Soup



## Kiki (Jan 23, 2010)

Last night, I made split pea soup and cornbread for dinner. My daughter and I ate sitting on the floor at the coffee table (so uncivilized, I know :lol: ) Anyway, I was looking at D as she told me something that happened at school. After her story, I looked down again to finish eating and Dasher had his entire face in my bowl of soup! He was going to town too - lapping as fast as his poor little tongure would go. It was hilarious. I took the bowl from him, and went to the kitchen to dump the rest of it into the trash. Dasher followed me into the kitchen, stood on his back legs and watched me dump the soup into the trash, then looked at me like "Umm, I was gonna eat that!" 

He was very careful to lap around the carrots. Had no probs with the ham tho!

He then took a long drink of water, gave himself a very thorough bath, and went to sleep for the night :lol:


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Your story made me smile and remeber a similar one of my own!

Whene we (husband and I) lived in California, we ate dinner in the living room and watched rented movies many evening. I had a bed-tray(?) that I would set over my lap and I'd sit on the floor while the husband would sit on the couch with his plate in his lap. I always had a semi-circle of cats sitting around me on the floor, but they had always been very respectful. If I saw a paw or nose reaching for my tray, I'd just say a low "uhn-uh" and they'd stop. Mousie would sit right next to me and just *smiiiiile* up at me and purr. 

So. Very engrossing part of the movie and I was watching the action scene intently, when it was over I looked down to continue my meal and wondered where my porkchop was. I thought to myself: _I didn't eat all of it, had I?_ I took a bite of a side and thought about my porkchop and realized that even if I *had* eaten all of my porkchop, the BONE would have still been on my plate! Then I realized no cats were sitting around me. I got up and checked in the kitchen, my little Mousie had *watched* me be distracted and slowly put her paw onto my plate and hooked my 'chop, running off with it and all the other kitties had followed her and her 'prize' to the kitchen! 
Crazy kitties! :lol: 
Now when am not at the table, I keep an arm curled around my plate so I can FEEL any cat reaching for my dinner if I am distracted by the TV!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Dasher certainly lives up to his name - he's a quick one!


----------



## Kiki (Jan 23, 2010)

Heidi -Thanks for sharing. That is sooooo funny! :lol: I'm glad to see we're not the only ones who eat in the LR!!

Marie - Yes, Dasher still manages to be quick, even though he is a whopping 19 lbs now. The first few months we had him, he would gallop thru the house at top speed right around 11 every night. He was an early Christmas present for my daughter (no worries - we have super quiet Christmases), which is what put us on the Christmas theme.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

If I were Dasher, I would have eaten the soup too! It's a shame you caught him before he finished. :wink: I love pea soup with ham. Mmmmm....I put lentils in mine.


----------



## Kiki (Jan 23, 2010)

Hmm, I've never had it with lentils. Good idea!


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Wait, I though split pea soup with carrots and ham, served with cornbread, was a Southern specialty.
You mean it's not? 8O 

Those kitties have good taste, though


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Maybe the cornbread part is Southern, John, but it's my Mom's favorite soup.  

Me? not so much 8O


----------



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

Interesting. Stormy seems to love split pea soup, too. I mean, she nearly always seems to want to sample my dinner. But she tries a lot harder for split pea than most other soups.


----------



## Kiki (Jan 23, 2010)

A Southern specialty? Hmmm, I live in the Midwest and its the norm around here - standard use for hambones. And my family has always served cornbread with beans (except dals). I can't imagine eating pea soup with anything else!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

:mrgreen: We just finished off a crock-pot of navy beans and chopped ham-steak, served with fresh cornbread. Yum!
...now I've got to cook something for tomorrow night. :? I love a pot of beans, they can feed you for several days and you don't have to cook every night! :lol:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Plus, they keep unwanted guests away!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Pee-yuu! You've got that right! My husband has been downright *deadly* the past two days.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

While we, being women, poof rainbows.


----------



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

Going back to soup, with ironic timing: I've been eating beef stew I made this weekend. I opened the container in the fridge, put some soup in a bowl and went back to check the computer while it was heating in the microwave. Silly me, I didn't put the main container away immediately. When I turned back to the kitchen... guess who was on the counter licking up stew. (I'll give you a hint. She's black and furry.)


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

marie73 said:


> While we, being women, poof rainbows.










I think the Australian band _Men At Work_ said it best: "Women glow and men thunder." 
...just a little poetic license...


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Bethany said:


> ... guess who was on the counter licking up stew. (I'll give you a hint. She's black and furry.)


----------



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

She's really been getting on my nerves the last few days. I also made a loaf of bread this weekend. Well, Stormy likes white bread. I brought the loaf over to show off to my Mom when we were talking on Skype (I don't bake often, so I was pleased with myself) and spent the rest of the conversation moving the bread from my lap to one corner of the computer desk to the other and back to holding it, while Stormy followed it around and tried to lick crumbs off the plate it was on.

Also, Sunday night I went to load new songs onto my iPod and discovered _somebody_ had chewed up the sync cable. Those things cost $20 to replace. Wonder who might have done that...

... can't have been my furry little angel, currently blissfully asleep with her paw over her eyes.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Couldn't have been. You must have mice.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Bethany said:


> ... can't have been my furry little angel, currently blissfully asleep with her paw over her eyes.


I think I'd be poking a cat to wake it up. :twisted:


----------



## Kiki (Jan 23, 2010)

> guess who was on the counter licking up stew. (I'll give you a hint. She's black and furry.)


BWAHAHAHA!! Maybe we should just feed them soup :lol: Isn't the frenzied look on their little faces hilarious when they get something they're not supposed to have? Dasher had me laughing so hard that he got a couple extra laps before I could stop him. 

And I have BF convinced that I _never_ "poof". Its been 6 years and he is a firm believer now :wink:


----------



## snowdrop23jane (Feb 6, 2010)

Midnight isnt usually a cat who nicks food, but i was having a bbq for my birthday and later on my mum had put the food on the counter tops, inc some chicken skewers on a plate with a napkin over to stop the flies.

We were all sat in the living room having a chat when the cat walks past us all with a stick in its mouth.
When my mum went to check the kitchen she had jumped on the counter top and managed to take a chicken skewer without dislodging the napkin.

It was just the way she walked past us all like she was part of the group and entitled to bbq, considering she was also queing up at the actual bbq (maybe we should of given her a paper plate) she was just joining in.

we call them midnights skewers now lol


----------



## xiaosing (Jun 4, 2010)

all this talk of split pea soup and cornbread is making me hungry.
add a glass of sweet tea and maybe a cobbler for dessert, and I'm one happy girl.


But as for my cat....
now we put the lid on the butter tray. She really gets into that butter when it's left open on the counter. Hence the nickname Butterball. (well, that, and she's fat)
but she wont dare to eat anything else that's human food. Quite a picky eater!


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

I swear we eat dinner around here like incarcerated convict, all hunched over our plates with our arms out forming a barrier against the invading siamese. Sully is so bad about stealing food. He has no manners what so ever. I kind of allow it because he reminds me of my Tyler who is at the bridge. He would steal the food right off my fork as it was entering my mouth. I would never put up with behavior like that from a child, but from cats, well, I can't get too mad!


----------



## Kiki (Jan 23, 2010)

I know what you mean, Kobster. Our new cat Neko is a BEAST when we eat dinner! he will sit silently next to us on the floor (we're still eating at the coffee table; its fun!), then suddenly JUMP up and SWAT food off of our plates. And Heaven forbid you pause with a fork in the air. He even eats lettuce! Plain lettuce or spinach leaves - he will swat them off of the plate and happily gobble them up like they are tuna. But he soooo kewuuuttteeee that we let him get away with it most of the time. Little brat :luv 

Xiaosing - both of our cats like butter too. As much as we try to keep them off the counter they insist on sneaking up there, and usually head straight for the butter. I have to keep it in a rubbermaid container now, and sometimes they swat that onto the floor!


----------

